# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  قطع و وصل شدن خود به خودی USB

## majidalizadeh76

سلام دوستان 
من یه کیبرد دارم که با کابل usb  به سیستم وصل شده و یه سنسور دارم که با تبدیل سریال به usb به سیستم وصل شده
تقریبا از یکی دو ماه پیش کیبرد خود به خود قطع و وصل میشه بدون اینکه به کابل دست زده بشه 
خودش قطع میشه و دوباره مثلا بعد 20 دقیقه وصل میشه یا بعضی اوقات اصلا وصل نمیشه که من مجبور میشم کابل USB رو یه بار قطع وصل کنم تا درست بشه 
الان دو سه روزی میشه سنسور هم مثل کیبرد شده و هی قطع وصل میشه 
من تو سایت ها جستجو کردم چند تا راهکار گفته بودن اما مشکلم حل نشد 
مثلا غیر فعال کردن گزینه ای که برای زخیره نیرو استفاده میشه که برق usb هارو قطع میکنه تا نیرو زخیره بشه
من اونارو هم غیر فعال کردم اما نشد
فکر نمیکنم از درایور ها هم باشه چون یکی دو ماه هست اینطوری شده و قبلا اینطوری نبود خب اگه از درایور میبود از زمانی که این ویندوز نصب شده  باید مشکل میبود دیگه اما کلا یکی دو ماه اینطوری شده
به نظر دوستان احتمال داره از ویروس باشه اخه اینترنت همیشه وصل هستش و انتی ویروس هم ندارم 
 ممنون میشم اگه مشکل رو میدونید راهنماییم کنید

----------


## majidalizadeh76

لطفا دوستانی که میدونن راهنمایی کنن 
یه جا خوندم باید usb root hub رو غیر فعال کرد منم غیر فعال کردم اما مشکلم حل نشد 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنیین

----------

